# Odd sides - Rollers



## johnbt (Sep 17, 2010)

I have a few odd sides in the young birds so far this season -first round There is this bird as well as a lavender and a red grizzle with one white wing (different pairs). Is the amount of white on the bird and the difference on both sides of the bird just a random thing that happens or do the birds carry and pass it on? Not concerned about colours for flying but I am concerned that if the birds pass it on I need to be thinking about how to avoid it. I am breeding for nicely marked birds for showing firstly.


















Thanks,

John


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

well if you don't want this one i'll take it  it's beautiful..and its a roller right?


----------



## johnbt (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes they are rollers. Mine are the Mason family. It is a nice bird but I'd rather it had two blue barred wings. They do look good when they are flying though.

John


----------

